# 1993 Nissan NX2000 part out!!!!!!!



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

im parting my blue 93 nx2k, 161kmi abs a/c power everything and t tops
it has a freshly painted blue valve cover 2'' straight pipe (no muffler you will need one) ill try to make a list of stuff:

CALL OR TEXT 5184610525
EMAIL [email protected]
OR PM ME

t-tops
all brakes and rotors (new less than 1kmi on them no surface rust)
new E-brake cables
doors
door pannels
rear hatch
hood
fenders
side skirts (black)
broken lip (blue)
good lip (black)
bumpers
struts and springs
strut tower bar
battery
all interior pannels
gauges
headlights (no cracks no hazing)
tail lights
fog lights (one has no trim but they work fine)
rims
muffler


send me offers on anything you may want

im located in albany NY 12205






































































































































































SOLD ITEMS!:

pass window motor/regulator
transmission
center console
door pannels
floor mats


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## gottarex (Mar 16, 2009)

what condition are the wheels and tires? I need them for my 91 nissan sentra. Please PM me on more details and more pics if possible.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

gottarex said:


> what condition are the wheels and tires? I need them for my 91 nissan sentra. Please PM me on more details and more pics if possible.



rear tires are shot, the fronts are passable but deff. not new


----------



## boostedhks (May 12, 2009)

how much for everything in the engine and the engine w/no transmission and wiring harness and ecu ?


----------



## sr20_B13 (Jun 22, 2009)

how much for the tranny... i need one asap


----------



## bulldogsnx2000 (Oct 28, 2009)

*hood*

how much for the hood


----------



## tushyd (Jul 11, 2009)

I can't PM you because you're overloaded I'm guessing. I really really need a pair of the hatch strut brackets that hold the struts to the body. I live in Iowa but would be willing to pay via paypal with shipping and everything. PM me soon!!


----------



## bulldogsnx2000 (Oct 28, 2009)

i tried to pm you but it was full i need a hood and passenger fender how much you want for them


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

do you know if that gauge will plug and play in my 92 sentra xe?


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

i need the dash assembly.


----------



## NoS.B13 (Sep 4, 2009)

how much for the front brake's sistem!? i live in Puerto Rico but i'm willing to pay with paypal and the shipping!


----------



## djt056 (Apr 27, 2010)

*nx partout*

I know the thread was a while ago, but was wondering if you were still parting it. If you are, how much would you want for the passenger side window motor?


----------



## unijabnx2000 (May 19, 2004)

vehicle speed sensor?
master cylinder?
windshield washer fluid reservoir?


----------



## Bootiesan (Oct 19, 2009)

Are you still parting out? I could use the fog lights/headlights/ and the fog light switch in the car. Thanks.


----------

